#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-04
<nkh> salam
<nkh> DoosTan Ethernete man shenakhte neishe , kasi midoone chera ?
<nkh> ifconfig -a migiram asLan eth0 nadaram , jash eth1 daram ! :D
<saeid> vi /etc/networking/interface
<nkh> saeid: ok
<nkh> saeid:  auto lo
<nkh>   2 iface lo inet loopback
<nkh> saeid: [ 2 male vi bud sorry ! :D ]
<nkh> saeid: inja bayad chizi kam o ziad konam Aya ? :-/
<saeid> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<nkh> saeid: Aw ok Tnx, Say mikonam befahmam bayad chikar konam :D
<nkh> saeid: eth0 ro ezafe kardam , /etc/init.d/networking ro ke restart mikonam mige : eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<nkh> any idea !?
<hale> hi
<hale> everplays: man bazam moshkel permision daram hano z hal nashode komakam mikonid?
<hale> to chanal
<hale> ?
<hale> ta alan kasi /var/log/firewall log ro tajziye karde? azash soal daram.
<everplays> hale, alaan saram shoolooghe, badazohr 2-3 bia ok konim-esh
<hale> everplays: ok. tnx. melse seri pishe onja nobody ro be mysql ezafe kardim inja ye jor dg ama har chi say mikonam nemishe
<pejman> everplays: >:D< khosham miaad vaghti mesle doctoraa vaght midi :))
<hale> تو کانال کسی لاگ های فایروال رو بررسی کرده؟
<hale> pejman: شما هم اینجا تشریف دارین؟
 * pejman fonte farsi nadare
<hale> pejman: shoma ham inja tashrif darin/
<hale> ?
<pejman> hale: ba ejazatoon albatte
<hale> kasi mitone bege man bara inke befahmam in log che manimide dinbale chi bayad basham?
<hale> Jul  8 01:48:57 IRONGATE-1309352461 ulogd[1404]: OUTGOINGFW:ACCEPT:10 IN=br0 OUT=eth1 MAC=00:24:1d:8f:1a:08:ff:ff:08:00:0c:00 SRC=192.168.5.58 DST=192.168.2.22 LEN=48 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=2312 DF PROTO=KEY_TCP SPT=10226 DPT=80 SEQ=4244430102 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 SYN URGP=0
<hale> be google chi begam?
<everplays> pejman, :D
<nkh> bache ha kasi mitoone mano rahNamaEe kone ?! daham saaf shod , ethernetam ghaty karde :|
<nkh> Avalan ke sare cable ro mizani toosh nemifahme , badesham ke usb mizanam mige ethernete ! bad asan eth0 nadaram eth1 daram ke be hich vajh up nemishe :((
<hale> dostan 1 soal
<hale> aragh mikonam
<hale> sharm daram
<hale> packet ip va tcp che farghi ba ham daran?
<hale> http://www.networksorcery.com/enp/protocol/tcp.htm
<hale> manzoram ine ke fargh daran?
<hale> ba ham yeki ke nistan?
<hale> mikham az tftp client estefade konam ama nemitonam
<hale> ????????????
<hale> az win be server linuxi
<hale> ?
<nkh> saeid: nashod :(
<nkh> saeid: alan ba live ham bala am moshkel dare http://www.pic.iran-forum.ir/images/yis9m4vql3lr73wq424u.png
<nkh> doostan kasi rahi be nazaresh nemirese ?! ethernetam khabide ! :(
<nkh> alan harchi cable bezanam tooo LAN nemifahme
<nkh> Live ham Hastam ke motmaen basham moshkel az config nist !
<nkh> Alan ba USB e Modemam Vaslam ....
<nkh> vali LAN ro harchi mizanam etefaghe khasi nemiofte
<nkh> to ro khoda harki harchi be zehnesh mirese bege !
<nkh> Proje mellat moonde dastam bayad tahvil bedamm :((
<everplays> ilius, dude, identi.ca-i shodi?
<everplays> nakon in karo, monharefet mikonan :D
<ilius> everplays: :D dada davatam kardan goftam ye sar beram bebinam chi be chie :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-05
<behdin> سلام  میخواستم بدونم آیا میشه یونیتی رو روی پارسیکس نصب کرد؟
<behdin> سلام  میخواستم بدونم آیا میشه یونیتی رو روی پارسیکس نصب کرد؟
<hale> ll
<hale> pesarkhobeee: ?
<behdin> سلام  میخواستم بدونم آیا میشه یونیتی رو روی پارسیکس نصب کرد؟
<hale> ma az service ping dar icmp estefade mikonim
<hale> hala soal?
<hale> GRE che service hayi dare ke beshe estefade kard?
<online-it2> سلام دوستان ویندوز 7با dd جواب میده؟؟
<hale1> kasi dar protocol and port ha mitone komkaam kone?
<hale1> pop3 port 110 hast
<hale1> ama tcp ya udp?
<hale1> har do hastan
<hale1> manish chiye?
<lolirx__> hi I want to conver a live cd iso image to usb by command line; Please some one tell me how?
<lolirx__> any one there?
<lolirx__> hicki nist?
<online-it2> اگر بعضی سایت ها برای مثال پارس آنلاین و آپلود کردن بدون پروکسی در دسترس نباشه (صفحه لود نمیشه ایراد از چیه)
<fillipius> kasi hast be dade ma bereseh?
<fillipius> tarigheh tabdil iso be usb as rah cammand line ro mekham
<fillipius> che kanaleh bahali
<fillipius> hi
<fillipius> anybody?
<Nu^253r> fillipius google it
<Nu^253r> fillipius be in ye niga bekon
<Nu^253r> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<Nu^253r> va niz in fillipius
<Nu^253r> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<nasser> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-06
<aseman> salam
<aseman> اگر یک برنامه پی اچ پی را با سی پنا در اینترنت بار کنیم که برنامه امکان ارسال رایانامه را برای کاربران داشته باشه برای ایمیل چه تنظیماتی باید در سی پنل انجام داد.
<aseman> خواهش می کنم یک نفر به سوال من جواب بده
<alabd> aseman: salam inja channel ubuntu hast na php , dar morede soaletun paramterhaye function mail() ro dorost vared konid dige ta jaye ke yadame tanzimat nemikhad baraye info bishtar age zabanetun khobe channel haye #web and #php
<Soren_> salam
<AHG> hi
<AHG> hi
<AHG> kasi nist?
<zh> cheghad arooom!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-07
<hale1> salam.
<hale1> in ro bebinid:http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<hale1> ftp              21/tcp    File Transfer [Control] ftp              21/udp    File Transfer [Control]
<hale1> chera bara tftp 2 ta protocol neveshte
<hale1> che bazi port ha ham tcp ham udp an?
<hale1> manish chiye
<the-light> hale1: rabti be port nadare tcp/udp budan, manzuresh ine ke tftp baraye ertebate udp or tcp az in port estefa mikone
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> man ye moshkeli too compile barname daram, kasi mitoone komakam kone
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan_> اگر یکی روی اوبونتو گنوم 3 بریزه
<ehsan_> چه جوری باید به گنوم 2
<ehsan_> کامل
<ehsan_> دانگرید کنه
<WhiteCrow1> msg psychicist__ ping
<WhiteCrow1> ops
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-08
<arash> man ghablan roo laptop am ubuntu nasb karde budam , inghadr hararate ziadi toolid mikard ke pakesh kardam
<arash> mikhastam bedunam hanuz in irad ro dare ya bartaraf shode ? :)
<arash> yoyo?
<babak90> salam
<babak90> hi
<babak90> man dar hale hazer az ubuntu 9.10 estefade mikonam moshkele didane film va dvd va music mp3 daram namidanam baiad chekar konam
<dark-sun> yo
<Guest62515> HELLO
<online-it2> سلام دوستان مشکلی با اینترنت تو لینوکس دارم که مدت هاست باقی مونده و برای حلش از دوستان کمک  خواستم اما تا الان حل نشده
<somaye> bache ha kasi my sql balade?
<somaye> mysql
<online-it2> با وی پی ان همه صفحه ها لود میشه و با سیستم ویندوزی نیز همچنین
<somaye> bache ha man nemtunam 2 ta primary key tarif konam tush
<somaye> chi kar konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-09
<nkh> Salam
<nkh> Doostan Patch ke vase bug mizaran ke rafesh kone ro chejoori bayad estefade konim ghable compile?
<ali_> salam
<ali_> kasi hast ke mara yari konad?
<maour> ali_: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<18VAADK12> irc arch chie?
<18VAADK12> roo freenode e?
<arash> salam
<arash> man mikham turbo c ro toye ubuntu ba DOS BOX ejra konam
<arash> misheh komak konid
<arash> ?
<everplays> arash, ehtemalan gcc karet ro rah nemindaze ke mikhay az turbo c estefade koni?
<arash> baraye ye mavarede khas mikham
<arash> netbeans daram
<everplays> arash, http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/12/install-borland-turbo-c-in-ubuntu.html ro didi?
<arash> amoozesh kar ba samba baraye share kardan windows & ubuntu ro mikhastam?
<arash> ?
<satanix7> arash: ye search koni hast
<arash> bebakhshid chi search konam ?
<arash> farsi mikham dar nahayat english!
<satanix7> arash: mikhay daghighan chi kaar koni?
<satanix7> arash: faghat file o printer share koni? user authentication + accounting ham mikhay?
<arash> mikham yek seri file ro tooye windows share konam va tooye ubuntu vardarm va baraks
<satanix7> arash: khob inke aamoozesh nemikhad, baladi folder too windows share koni?
<arash> yes
<satanix7> arash: khob halle! too ubuntu file manager esh ke esmesh nautilus e baaz kon, too address bar esh bezan: smb://<ip-of-share-system>
<arash> pas ip ha ro chejoori set konam?
<satanix7> arash: too windows baladi ip set koni? too ubuntu chetor?
<arash> yes,goftam too windows midoonam vali tooye ubuntu chetorie?
<satanix7> arash: sorry, man 1 min raftam
<arash> khahesh
<satanix7> arash: oon bala ye applet hast be esme nm-applet
<satanix7> arash: ke vase networkManager e
<satanix7> arash: roosh click koni, va config ro bezani ye safhe baaz mishe ke mitooni ip bedi toosh
<arash> koja?
<fvahid> everplays: ping
<everplays> salaam fvahid
<everplays> janam?
<fvahid> everplays: mikhastam salami arz karde basham :)
<fvahid> everplays: oza khobe?
<everplays> fvahid, mamnoon, lotf dari. are badi nist. khodet che mikoni dude?
<arash> rasti everplaye mishe IE ro tooye ubuntu ejra kard?
<arash> kheyli niazesh daram
<arash> vagarna aslan soraghesh nemiraftam!
<arash> ?
<everplays> arash, dude tab bezani esm-a ro kamel mikone dige niazi nist type koni ta akharesh
<everplays> are, ba ies4linux mishe
<everplays> vali shakhsan tarjih midam ba virtualbox ejrash konam, ke betoonam app ham ro ba version haye mokhtalef check konam
<everplays> ama ba ies4linux IE 6 va 7 ro mitooni dashte bashi ta hoodoode ghabele ghabooli
<fvahid> everplays: khobam mersi khoda ro shokr
<everplays> fvahid, khoda? :D mage vojood dare?
<fvahid> everplays: are vase man vojod dare :)
<fvahid> everplays: maloome delet kheili pore
<everplays> fvahid, rastesh az dast-e khoda ke na, chon vojood nadare, vali az dast-e ye edde ke din ro zoori mikonan too pache mardom shakiam khafan :D
<fvahid> everplays: ohom, hag bashomas toye pachamoone :)
<everplays> arash, http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ ro negah kon, kheyli az in chiza ke mikhay ro oonja gofte
<arash> kasi midooneh chetori misheh too virtualbox file share kard?
<everplays> arash, mitooni youtube bebini? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75FeKOkpSKk
<arash> salam kasi midooneh chetori misheh "wine" ro too ubuntu 11.04 tanzim kar?
<arash> man nemitoonam file haye EXE ro ejra konam!
<arash> salam doostan
<arash> man mikham ubuntu ro pak konam vali moshkeli ke daram ine ke boot manager windows mipareh
<arash> hala che kar konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-10
<hale> kolj
<hale> the-light: ?
<hale> ghh
<hale> az iptables soal daram
<hale> http://pastebin.com/0WT8mW6N
<jeus> salam dostan
<jeus> man ubuntu 11.4  ro ke nasb kardam wirlessam vasl nemishe kasi midoone bayad che kar konam ?
<jeus> salam
<jeus> man ubuntu 11.4  ro ke nasb kardam wirlessam vasl nemishe kasi midoone bayad che kar konam ?
<arash> ye moshkel dashtam
<arash> mikham bebinam age ubuntu ro hazf konam che balaii sare boot manager windows 7 miad ?
<arash> ?
<the-light> arash: alan ke grub nasbe o boot loader e windows nist, bade remove kardane ubuntu bayad boot loader ro fix konin
<arash> yes daghighan rahe fix kardaneh boot loader ro mikham bedoonam ?
<jeus> salam
<jeus> omidvaram hale hame doostan khoob bashe
<jeus> va moshkeli ba wirelesseshoon mesl man nadashte bashan
<the-light> arash: bayad site e Microsoft ro bebinin
<jeus> man ubuntu 11.4 nasb kardam baeed wifi ham nasbe ama nemidoonam chera vasl nemisham
<arash> man kheyli gashtam va chiz haye ziadi didam vali mikham motmaen tarin rah ro bedoonam,lotfn?!
<pejman> arash: roo xp in karo anjam dadam nemidoonam 7 ham intorie ya na, vali ba cd xp boot kardam , recovery console ro entekhaab kardam ta bere too mohite command c:/> , inja 2ta command hast ke boot loader ro fix mikone : fixboot va fixmbr , halesho nadashtam check konam bebinam harkoodoom chi kaar mikonan, har 2ta roi ejra kardam bad bedoone cd boot kardam va hame chiz dorost shode bood.
 * pejman :))
<jeus> man driver ham vasl kardam ama nemidonam che moshkeli dare
<jeus> kasi mitone moshkelamo tashkis bede baghisho khodam radif mikonam
<jeus> jeus
<jeus> jeus,
<jeus> salam nixoeen
<jeus> salam
<jeus> man alan on hastam
<jeus> ???!!!!
<jeus> ubuntu 11.4
<jeus> ubuntu 11.4 vaghean gand zade
<jeus> man az tooye additional driver wireless ro remove mikonam baeed baed enable wireless network oon bala miyad
<jeus> man nemidoonam in dige che maraziye
<jeus> hesabi mano dargir karde
<jeus> kasi midone che karesh bayad koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonam
<jeus> 11.4 kheyli Ganddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jeus> wireless man vasl nemishe dar hali ke hichvaght bahash moshkel nadashtam to enteshar hay ghabli
<jeus> harkee midone cheshe bege
<jeus> harkee ham mitonnneeeeeeee ba team viewer remote kone besmellah
<jeus> yekiiiiiiiiiiiiii mardonegiiiiiiiiiiiii kone in wifi mano rah bendaze
<jeus> in ubuntu chera rooz be rooz gand tar mishe
<jeus> nixoeen, ye komaki bede man ino rah bendazam
<nixoeen> jeus: kodoomo ?
<jeus> wireless maskhare ro to ubuntu 11.4
<jeus> ghablan in dango fanga ro nadasht nixoeen
<jeus> to release hay ghabli khodesh ok bood nixoeen
<nixoeen> jeus: direveresho nasb kardi ?
<jeus> ama hala kheyli maskhare shode
<jeus> nemidonam
<jeus> brb
<jeus> driveresho az to additional driver nasb mikonam vali baz to netwok connection nemiyare
<jeus> nixoeen, vaghti ke man driver ro remove mikonam taze gozine faal kardan wireless miyad
<jeus> nixoeen, nemidonam vaghean cheshe
<nixoeen> khorooji e lspci ro bezar
<jeus> http://pastebin.com/VsMf2yz1
<jeus> nixoeen, http://pastebin.com/VsMf2yz1 daghighan chiye
<jeus> nixoeen, man laptop daram han
<jeus> nixoeen, :D rabti nadasht
<nixoeen> jeus: wait :)
<nixoeen> jeus: khorooji e in : dpkg -l | grep bcm
<jeus> rc  bcmwl-kernel-source                   5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu3                 Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<nixoeen> jeus: ESME MANO AVVALE MESSAGE HAT BENEVIS!!!
<jeus> Ok
<jeus> nixoeen, ok :D
<nixoeen> jeus: apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<nixoeen> jeus: chi shod ?
<jeus> nixoeen, removed
<nixoeen> jeus: apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<nixoeen> jeus: ?
<jeus> nixoeen, dare nasb mikkon e
<jeus> nixoeen, to additional driver ye karhayi mikard va ye chizaee ro nasb mikard ama nemidonam chera kar nemikard
<nixoeen> jeus: nasbesh ke tamoom shod begu
<jeus> nixoeen, baeed man removesh karde boodam
<jeus> nixoeen, on the eye :D
<jeus> nixoeen, fekr konam tamooom shod
<nixoeen> jeus: fekr koni ?
<jeus> nixoeen, tamoom shod
<jeus> nixoeen, bedooon inke fekr konam tamoom shod
<nixoeen> jeus: sudo gedit blacklist.conf
<nixoeen> jeus: bebin unja chizi shabihe blacklist bcm43xx vojood dare ?
<jeus> nixoeen, koooja
<nixoeen> jeus: too hamun file e ke baz shod!
<nixoeen> jeus: ?
<jeus> nixoeen, dastoor gedit roo base sakhtan blacklist.conf bezanam
<jeus> nixoeen, ya base editesh ?
<nixoeen> nixoeen: in ro zadi ya na ? sudo gedit blacklist.conf
<nixoeen> jeus: sorry
<nixoeen> in ro bezan: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nixoeen> jeus: ^^
<jeus> ok
<jeus> nixoeen, ahan goftam ye chizi joor dar nemiyad
<nixoeen> jeus: hala too file ei ke baz kard, in hast ? blacklist bcm43xx
<nixoeen> jeus: ?
<jeus> nixoeen, na
<nixoeen> ok, bebandesh va reset kon
<nixoeen> jeus: ^^
<jeus> aslan fekr konam hamchin file nabood man ba gedit sakhtamesh
<jeus> nixoeen,
<jeus> nixoeen, brb
<jeus> nixoeen, bargashtam
<nixoeen> jeus: chi shod ?
<jeus> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jeus> nixoeen, VAGHEAN doooooooooooooooossssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttt
<jeus> nixoeen, joon damet garm
<nixoeen> jeus: ;)
<jeus> nixoeen, joon doset daram
<jeus> nixoeen, joon kheyli bahali
<jeus> nixoeen, joon chakeretam :D ;D
<farshad> سلام به همه دوستان
<farshad> یه سوالی داشتم
<farshad> چطوری میتونم توی ubuntu 11.04 یک دایل آپ ایجاد بکنم
<arash> salam
<arash> moshkelam hal nashod !
<arash> chetori misheh boot loader win7 ro bad az hazfe ubuntu fix kard
<arash> ?
<arash> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-02
<mahdy> ehsan2012a: همینجا
<ehsan2012a> salam be hame
<ehsan2012a> سلام
<mahdy> ehsan2012a: منتظر جواب سلام نمون سوالت رو بپرس
<ehsan2012a> کسی میتونه منو توی نصب کارت گرافیک nvidiaتوی ubuntu 12.04 کمک کنه
<ehsan2012a> man nemitunam karte nvidia ro nasb konam age kasi mano rahnemayii kone mamnun misham
<ehsan2012a> aslan chera ubuntu 12.04 menu ye system nadare
<ehsan2012a> chera kasi javab nemide
<mohammadali> hi
<mohammadali> kesi midune GoldenDic chejuri offline mishe?
<mohammadali> ?????????????????????????????????//
<mohammadali> ????
<mohammadali> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????//
<sobhan> كسي اين جا جنتو كار كرده؟
<sobhan> ؟
<sobhan> حتي نصب؟
<H4x012> salam
<H4x012> kesi ta hala pdo mysql install karde?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-03
<elisa87> root@ubuntu:/home/mona# apt-get install help
<elisa87> Reading package lists... Done
<elisa87> Building dependency tree
<elisa87> Reading state information... Done
<elisa87> E: Unable to locate package help
<elisa87> ellat chie?
<elisa87> internetam vaselaaa
<ehsan2012a> salam
<ehsan2012a>  رو خاموش میکنن؟ Xorg  چطوری محیط ubuntu 12.04 کسی میدونه توی
<ehsan2012a> اگه کسی هست جواب بده لطفا
<surbiks> salam kasi ba marble karkardeh??
<h3am> salam
<h3am> man ye soal daram kasi hast j bede?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-04
<behzad88> ba salam
<behzad88> hi
<behzad88> i need help
<behzad88> ?
<click> hi
<click> any body there?
<click> سلام
<iGrOOveD> salam be hamegy!
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-05
<McPels> سلام
<McPels> کارت گرافیکما پیدا نمیکنه که نصب کنم! چیکار کنم؟
<mubuntu> Salam
<mubuntu> kasi hast ?
<mubuntu> kash bodinaaa
<mubuntu> :D
<mubuntu> hastyd ?
<mubuntu> yebar omadamaaaa, nabodin, yadeton bashe ;)
<esak> chetori mitonam befahmam vga nasb hast ya na ??
<H4x012> ro ubuntu`
<H4x012> `?
<H4x012> lspci | grep VGA
<H4x012> ya in
<H4x012> egrep -i " connected|card detect|primary dev" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<esak> h4x012  beyne lspci  va |  space hast ?
<esak> H4x012   khoroji en shod  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076545/
<H4x012> install shode
<esak> H4x012 vaghti yek driver nasb nashode az koja mishe fahmid ?  ghesmate additional drivers ?
<esak> aghayoon bara nasb font to ubuntu en dastoor ro mizanam ama not located neveshte.  sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Roj> سلام
<Roj> من رو یه سیستم یه نرم افزار رو نصب کردم
<Roj> حالا می خوام اون رو ببرم رو یه سیستم دیگه که اینترنت نداره
<Roj> قبلاَ یه بار هر چی که تو پوشه /var/cache/apt/archives بوده ره کپی کردم
<Roj> بعد تو همون مسیر سیستم مقصد گذاشتم و خواستم این جوری نصبش کنم که نشد
<Roj> apt=get install *.deb
<H4x012> Roj
<H4x012> nicketun yani chi?
<Roj> هان
<Roj> نیکتون چیه
<Roj> هل من ناسره ینسرنی
<H4x012> wb
<dd_> salam be doostan
<dd_> ye soal dashtam
<dd_> oon inke in farsi too bazi jaha joda joda hastesh
<dd_> mesle address bar moroorgar va ...
<dd_> vali safahat web ro dorost neshoon mida
<dd_> moshkel az kojast
<esak> aghayoon ki geraphic ATI dare  ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-06
<neghab_llxl> salam
<Dark> salam
<Guest96131> kasi inja hast?
<Guest96131> oooooooooo
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-07
<esak> kasi inja mitone bege hosne linux nesbat be os haye dge chi hast ??
<esak> #technotux
<mina> salam
<mina> vaghte mekhma ye baste .deb nas konam in pekham khata ro mede
<mina> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<mina> kase nest javab bede
<mina> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<mina> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<mina> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<mina> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Arian> baa salam
<Guest62014> man dar haale yadgiriye "at " hastam
<Guest62014> mikhaastam ye moshkeli ro ke daaram bahash matrah konam
<Guest62014> chejoori mitoonam dastoore apt-get update ro baa at ejraa konam?
<Guest62014> hich kasi rooye irc nist?
<Guest62014> cheraa hishki javab nemide
<arian__> salam mitoonam soal beporsam?
<arian__> kasi injaa online hast?
<arian__> hello all
<arian__> سلام این جا چرا کسی جواب نمیده
<arian__> سلام من از فایل هام به وسیله aptoncd بک آپ گرفتم ولی موقع نصب فایل ها ارور میده
<legolas> چرا هیشکی این جا جواب نمی ده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-08
<legolas_> سلام کسی این جا جواب می ده؟
<the-light> port freenode.net mage 6666,6667 o ... nist?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-01
<mahdavi> salam
<erfan> h
<joogandomi> salam dostan
<joogandomi> ye soall daram:
<Guest9281> من اوبونتو رو در کنار ویندوز سون نصب کردم الان بوت لودر هر دو سیستم عامل رو نشون میده اما ویندوز بالا نمیاد مشکل کجاست ؟ خیلی ممنون
<sisisi> ببخشید بچه ها من اوبونتو رو در کنار ویندوز 7 نصب کردم الان گراب ویندوز 7 رو نشون میده اما ویندوز سون بالا نمیاد...باید چیکار کنم کسی میدونه ؟ ... ممنون از همه
<sisisi> کلی هم سرچ کردم اما به نتیجه ای نرسیدم .
<amin007110> چند تا آیتم با عنوان ویندوز ۷ نشون می‌ده؟
<sisisi> یه دونه
<sisisi> اول دوتا بود بعد با دستور آ\دیت گراب که انجام دادم شد یه دونه
<sisisi> آپدیت*
<sisisi> sudo update-grub
<amin007110> /dev/sda1 OR /dev/sda2 ?
<sisisi> میخوای خروجی دستور زیر رو بذارم
<sisisi> sudo fdisk-l
<sisisi> بذارم ؟
<sisisi> فک کنم یه مشکلی داره
<amin007110> بذار
<amin007110> fdisk -l
<sisisi> بله بله مرسی
<sisisi> اینجا بذارم ؟
<amin007110> bezar khat be khat
<sisisi> اوکی
<sisisi> Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes
<sisisi> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors
<sisisi> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<sisisi> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<sisisi> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<sisisi> Disk identifier: 0x00042845
<sisisi>  
<sisisi>  
<sisisi>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sisisi> man dc shodam
<sisisi> sorry
<sisisi> این دو تا خط مهمه میذارم
<sisisi> .
<sisisi> dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<sisisi> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<sisisi> عزیزان کی میدونه مشکل کجاست ؟
<sisisi> کل خروجی توی لینک زیره دوستان اگه کسی میتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم.
<sisisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5830858/
<sisisi> من اوبونتو رو در کنار ویندوز 7 نصب کردم ..گراب الان هردو سیستم عامل رو نشون میده اما ویندوز بالا نمیاد ... مشکل کجاست ؟ خیلی ممنون از دوستان
<sisisi> ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-02
<mahdavi> دوستان کسی هست که با پایتون برنامه نویسی وب کرده باشه
<mahdavi> ؟
<arash> سلام
<arash> من یه مشکل داشتم کسی متواند حل کند آن مشکل صوتی است
<rndr> !ask | arash
<lubotu3> arash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arash> لطفا فارسی بنویسید
<rndr> arash, سوالتو بپرس
<rndr> کسی بلد بود جواب میده
<arash> سوال این است که من اوبونتو نصب کردم در‍ پی سی نصب کردم ولی صدا ندارم یعنی درایور نصب نیست
<rndr> arash, bezan lscpi
<arash> کجا بزنم lscpi
<arash> جناب rndr توی ترمینال بزنم lscpi
<arash> فرمان شما در ترمینال اشتباه بود
<arash> فرمان اصلی lscpu است
<arash> با درود بر rndr
<arash> صدا ندارم چکار کنم
<arash> یکی بداد من برسد
<arash> من تازه اوبونتو 12.04 نصب کردم صدا ندارم چکار کنم
<arash> البته فکر می کنم که درایور صدا نصب نشده
<rndr> lspci arash *
<joogandomi> salam
<rndr> arash, donbale  Multimedia audio controller ya yechi moshabeh begarrd
<arash> salam
<rndr> arash, بزن lspci
<rndr> بعد دنبال این عبارت  Multimedia audio controller بگرد
<joogandomi> dostam man ye moshkel daram nemidonam chi karesh konam
<rndr> !ask | joogandomi
<lubotu3> joogandomi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rndr> joogandomi, say kon halesh koni
<joogandomi> khastam xrog 1.13 ra be xrog 1.12 down grad konam !!!!
<joogandomi> diroz in kar ra kardam ama alan dege faghat safheye desktop linux bala miyad va terminal va navar bala ra nadare!!!!
<joogandomi> chikaresh konam????
<joogandomi> salam MHA152
<rndr> joogandomi, ba chi login mikardi?
<rndr> unity?
<joogandomi> ba ye user!!!
<rndr> migam desktop manageret unity bood?
<joogandomi> ssry,man taze daram ba ubuntu kar mikonam.manzooret az unity chiye???
<rndr> joogandomi, ehtemalan
<rndr> moshkel sare unity hast
<rndr> vaysa bet begam
<joogandomi> khob
<joogandomi> mer30!!
<joogandomi> lotf mikoni!!!
<rndr> joogandomi, alan to safhat chiye?
<joogandomi> faghat desktop ba 2 file khodam!!!
<rndr> chera downgrade kardi aslan?
<rndr> joogandomi, bayad unity ro ham downgrade mikardi shyad
<rndr> va inke age desktop fagaht miyad
<rndr> moshkelet sare hamon unity hast
<joogandomi> vase moshkel graphic ATI 4560
<rndr> joogandomi, ino bezan to terminal
<joogandomi> che joori mishe in unity ra hal kard???
<rndr> sudo service lightdm start
<joogandomi> kahe migam ke terminal ham nadaram
<rndr> bezan ctrl+alt+f1
<joogandomi> man aslan navar kenar va bala ra nadaram!!!
<rndr> miri to terminal
<rndr> bad bara inke biyay to graphic
<rndr> ctrl+alt+f7
<joogandomi_> rndr
<joogandomi_> ssry
<rndr> <joogandomi> man aslan navar kenar va bala ra nadaram!!!
<rndr> <rndr> miri to terminal
<rndr> <rndr> bad bara inke biyay to graphic
<rndr> <rndr> ctrl+alt+f7
<joogandomi_> vaghti ctrl+alt+F1 ra zadam safheye linux siyah shod va hich kari nemikard!!!
<joogandomi_> majbor shodam ba laptop reasart konam
<joogandomi_> alan ham ba windows omadam!!!
<rndr> brb tell
<joogandomi_> number??
<joogandomi_> ا دستورات زیر پیش رفتم تا این کار انجام بشه:: از(http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal.html) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<joogandomi_> man ba dstor haye bala down grad kardam!!!
<joogandomi_> ina ra ham az on link didamm!!
<Senator_> salam ;)
<rndr> salam
<Mirboluki> mirboluki
<joogandomi> moshkel man hanooz hal nashode
<joogandomi> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,69227.0.html
<joogandomi> toye in like tupic zadam!
<joogandomi> fekrmikonam bayad az aval linuxnasb beshe!
<om> ssalam
<om> dostan man alan linux ubuntu 12.10 nasb kardam!!!
<om> ghablesh ham ham windows va ham linux dashtam!!
<om> alan ke linux ra jadid nasb kardam windows bala nemiyad!!!
<om> che konam???
<om> ba boot windows ham bala nayomad!!!
<om> aksi ahssssst?
<hadiF2> salam doostan, man ye moshkel bad peydakardam
<hadiF2> agha man bad az var raftan ba synaptic va nasbe barnamehayi mesle xserver-xorg ha va ati-driver va amd-control-center va .. az ghabile hamin barnamehayi ke goftam .. bad az restart kardan va load shodan debian to safhe siyah rang gir kard , alt+f1 ham ke mizanam debian-login be soorat terminali miyad, faghat matni mitoonam estefade konam
<mohammad019> salam
<mohammad019> ye soal dashtam kasi hast javab bede ?
<mohammad019> fdg
<mohammad019> j
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-03
<kourosh> با سلام کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه چطور در اوبونتو 13.04 قسمت command را اره اندازی کنم؟
<kourosh> یا انیکه چطور میشه دستورات را در اوبونتو 13.04نوشت
<AiPdimi> سلام چطور میشه دانلود و آپلود دریافتی از اینترنت خود را در ترمینال دید و بعدا در جایی ذخیره کرد ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-04
<DaRvesh> to ubunto chetori ye port baz konam
<DaRvesh> ?
<DaRvesh> kasi hast!?
<DaRvesh> aya1
<DaRvesh> aya!
<DaRvesh>  ☆ the-light ☆
<DaRvesh>  ❀ the-light1 ❀
<DaRvesh> mitoni komakam koni!?
<the-light> DaRvesh: bale
<DaRvesh> hal shod aziz
<DaRvesh> mamnon
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-05
<rambod> salam bacheha
<rambod> kasi hast
<rambod> ?
<dark-sun> salam, ye narm afzaare khoob vase download photo az rss mishnasin?
<babak> با سلام دوستان
<babak> من اوبونتو 13.04 نصب کردم ولی  صدا اصلا ندارم ولی تصویر تند است  راهنماپی کنید
<babak> ba doorood
<babak> اوبونتو ورژن 13.04 نصب کردم صدا نارم
<babak> کجا هستید
<babak> یاری برسانید
<babak> من اوبونتو 13.04 نصب کردم   صدا اصلا ندارم ولی تصویر تندو سریع  است
<babak> هر کاری که بگوپید کردم
<babak> کامپیوتر من pc مدل ازراک است
<babak> تمام آپدیت ها را انجام داده ام
<babak> کسی نیست
<babak> کمک کند
<babak> مدل کارت گرافیک من  ATI Radoun 4650
<babak> متوجه نمی شوم
<babak> من اوبونتو 13.04 نصب کردم ولی  صدا اصلا ندارم ولی تصویر تند است
<babak> چکار کنم
<babak> با درود به nixoeen
<nixoeen> babak, با چه برنامه‌ای پخش می‌کنی؟
<babak> با تمام برنامه ها تست کردم ولی نشد
<babak> فکر می کنم درایور صدا نصب نباشد
<babak> ولی درایور کارت گرافیک نصب است  ولی سریع نشان می دهد
<nima_> hi everybody
<babak> راستی تصویری ها را الان دیدم با برنامه open with video
<babak> تصویرش سریع است
<babak> جناب nixoeen چکار کنم مزاحم که نیستم
<babak> موبه مو به شما توضیح می دهم
<nixoeen> babak, اول اینکه وقتی با یک شخص خاص صحبت می‌کنی، اسم اون رو همیشه اول پیغامت بنویس. همینطوری که من الان می‌نویسم
<babak> که چکار کنم که صدا و تصویر درست شود البته کمی کند هستم
<nixoeen> babak, VLC
<nixoeen> babak, اون رو تست کردی؟
<babak> نه الان انجام می دهم
<babak> VLC
<babak> jsj ;vnl [,hf knhn
<babak> تست کردم جواب نداد
<babak> VLC تست کردم جواب نداد
<babak> nixoeen,VLC تست کردم جواب نداد
<artimis> یا درود وسلام به دوستان در تیم اوبونتو
<artimis> اوبونتو ۱۳.۰۴ نصب کردم صدا ندارم کمک کنید
<artimis> ashkan sada nadaram ch kar konam
<Artimis_> با سلام
<Artimis_> ashkan,سلام
<Artimis_> ashkan,من ابونتو ۱۳.۰۴ نصب کردم ولی صدا ندارد راهنماپی فرماپید
<Artimis_> کسی نیست لطف کند راهنماپی کند
<Artimis_> من ابونتو ۱۳.۰۴ نصب کردم ولی صدا ندارد
<amin007110> سلام مشخصات کارت صداتو در گوگل سرچ کن ببین پشتیبانی میشه یا نه
<artimis_> من ابونتو ۱۳.۰۴ نصب کردم ولی صدا ندارد
<amin007110> مشخصات کارت صداتو در گوگل سرچ کن ببین پشتیبانی میشه یا نه
<artimis_> آنبرد از مادر برد ازراک است
<artimis_> Ac97
<artimis_>  یک بار گوگل سرچ کردم ولی درایور آن ساپورت نکرد
<amin007110> شاید با alsa بشه
<amin007110> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<amin007110> بعدش باید کاربرم به گروهش اضافه کنی
<amin007110> sudo adduser username audio
<amin007110> مثلا username میتونه artimis باشه یا هرچیزی که گذاشتی
<onyx> salam bad az suspend kardan dige system bala nemiad. roye safheye siah baghi mimoone. hatman bayad power ra 10 saniae begiram bad dorare system ro roshan konam. lotfan raamaee konid
<armin__> ba salam
<armin__> من اوبونتو ۱۳.۰۴ نصب کردم هنگام شات دان خاموش نمشو د ارم آن روی صفحه می ماند راهنمایی کنید
<armin__> DaRvash,با درود من اوبونتو ۱۳.۰۴ نصب کردم هنگام شات دان خاموش نمشو د ارم آن روی صفحه می ماند راهنمایی کنید
<armin__> fvahid,من اوبونتو ۱۳.۰۴ نصب کردم هنگام شات دان خاموش نمشو د ارم آن روی صفحه می ماند راهنمایی کنید
<mohamad2314> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-06
<flying> سلام
<flying> سلام
<flying> كسي هست
<stewiee> hi, latin benevis
<mahdavi> salam be hame
<sara> hi
<nvidia> salam kasi be man komak mikone?
<nvidia> alo??? man taze ubuntu nasb kardam toye systemam graphic ro unkowen mishnase
<nvidia> komak konid
<nvidia> komaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<nvidia> :(
<mahdavi> زاث نخئشنه ئهناشاه؟
<nvidia> salam man moshkele nvidia daram nemishnase
<mahdavi> چه کمکی می خواهی؟
<mahdavi> باید درایور رو نصب کنی
<nvidia> cart graphic ro nemishnase
<mahdavi> آموزشش تئی فروم هست
<nvidia> site nvidia tahrime
<mahdavi> چرا از مخازن نصب نمی کنی؟
<nvidia> balad nistam diruz ubuntu ro nasb kardam
<nvidia> chejuri zaban ro ba tarkibat kilidi avaz konam?
<mahdavi> در مورد نصب کارت گرافیک توی انجمن اوبونتو جستجو کن
<mahdavi> نحوه نصب رو می بینی
<nvidia> chejuri zaban ro ba tarkibat kilidi avaz konam??
<mahdavi> همین طور در مورد نصب نرم افزار بر روی اوبونتو هم جستجو کن
<mahdavi> می تونی توی تنظیمات مربوط به کی دی ای یا گنوم اونو تغییر بدی
<mahdavi> یا ست کنی
<nvidia> alan ubuntu man gnome ya kde?
<nvidia> az koja befahmam?
<mahdavi> خوب
<mahdavi> این دستور رو برن ببین چی می شه
<mahdavi> یا یه کار راحت تر
<mahdavi> توی اینترنت عکس کنوم و کی دی ای رو جستجو کن
<mahdavi> ببین محیط شما شبیه کدومه
<nvidia> samte chap ye dock hast
<mahdavi> پس یونیتی است
<mahdavi> رنگ بندی قهوه ایه؟
<nvidia> na defualtesh banafsh bud
<nvidia> 12.10 hast
<mahdavi> خوب
<mahdavi> یونیتی است
<mahdavi> خیلی باهاش کار نکرده ام
<mahdavi> ولی باید مثل گنوم باشه
<nvidia> الان چجوری دکمه هارو ست کنم ؟
<mahdavi> بالای بالا سمت چپ
<mahdavi> یه دکمه هست بزن
<nvidia> توی قسمت کیبورد یه جا هست به نام کاستم شورتکات
<mahdavi> یه چیزی مثل استارت ویندوز باز می شه
<mahdavi> همون جا
<mahdavi> روی اپلیکیشن کلیک کن
<mahdavi> نرم افزار مربوط به تنظیمات رو پیدا می کنی
<nvidia> چیزی به نام ا\لیکیشن پیدا نکردم
<nvidia> یه دکمه هست وقتی روش کلیک میکنم اولین گزینه ابات دیس کامپویتر هست
<nvidia> الان چی کار کنم؟
<mahdavi>  الان دسترسی به لینوکس ندارم نگاه کنم توی انجمن بپرس بقیه جواب می دهند
<flying> salam'
<flying> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<flying> seda miad :)
<mahdavi> نه
<mahdavi> صدا قطع شده
<mahdavi> :)
<flying> خوبه
<flying> لاقل تصويرم كه اومد (:
<flying> اينجا همه خوابن
<flying> من تازه كارم
<mahdavi> خوش اومدی
<mahdavi> اینجا بیدارن ولی الان رفتن برایی ناهار
<flying> اوبونتوم از كار افتاد با ويندوز اومدم مرسييييييييي
<flying> misheh ba (mirc) be id yahoo ham conect shod?
<flying> غير از اين كانال كانالهاي ديگه اي هم هست كه فارسي حرف بزنن
<mahdavi> سلام دوباره
<mahdavi> tehlug hast iisfahanlug debian-ir
<mahdavi> هر 3 تا فارسی صحبت می کنند
<flying> salam agayeh mahdavi
<flying> mersyyyyy
<flying> shoma chand saletooneh
<mahdavi> flying: خواهش می کنم
<mahdavi> flying: ولی برای چی؟
<flying> ageh emkan dareh latin benevisid
<mahdavi> flying: یه چند سال کمتر از 75 سال دارم
<mahdavi> flying: ba latin kheili moshkel daram
<flying> akheh nemitoonam bekhoonam
<flying> در ست شد
<flying> فنتشو عوض كردم
<flying> همينطوري پرسيدم
<flying> من اين همه وبگردي كردم تازه چند ماه پيش اين سرويس رو پيدا كردم
<flying> يعني ميخوام بگم تا حالا نديده بودم
<flying> mircرو ميگم
<mahdavi> flying: چند دقیقه نیستم
<flying> باشه منتظرم
<install> salam
<install> chejuri to ubunt barname nasb konam?
<Guest22654> barname cart graphic   nvidia
<flying> سلام اينيستال
<Guest22654> bale?
<Guest22654> chejuri barmname cart graphic ro nasb konam ?
<Guest22654> click mikonam safhe khali miyad
<Guest22654> komakkkk
<Guest22654> مهدوی؟
<Guest22654> فلاینگ؟
<flying> سلام دوباره
<flying> هم از ترمينال ميتوني نسب كني هم از سافتوار سنتر
<flying> نصب
<flying> منظورم با اينيستال بود
<flying> 22954---------------------------اينيستال درايور در نسخه 10 كه من باش كارميكنم هست با اون ميتوني سرچ كني و نصب كني
<Guest22654> ببین یه فایل هست وقتی بازش میکنم تکست باز میشه فایل نصبی هست ؟ درایور گرافیک هستش
<flying> الان با ويندوز اومدمرو پيسيم اوبونتو نصب نيست
<Guest22654> فرمتش گدیت هست
<flying> بايد جلوم باشه خودم برم بگم چيكار كنيد
<Saeed1> Salam .. !
<Saeed1> Kasi HAst ?
<kondbuntu> salam
<kondbuntu> man taze ubuntu nasb kardam
<kondbuntu> vali kheyli kond hast
<kondbuntu> chare chiye?
<kondbuntu> vga ro ham nashnakhte
<kondbuntu> to site linuxseason amuzesh nasb driver ro khundam valivase man injuri nabud
<kondbuntu> kommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmak
<kondbuntu> :D
<kondbuntu> :(
<kondbuntu> kasi komak nemikone
<kondbuntu> ?
<kondbuntu> ?
<kondbuntu> ?
<kondbuntu> alo?
<kondbuntu> komak konid
<kondbuntu> به من جواب بدینینینیننینیننینی
<kondbuntu> یه سوال دیگه چجوری میتونم به هاردی که روش اوبنتو نصب هست برم ؟
<kondbuntu> من توی درایو اف نصب کردم که نه توی ویندوز نشون میده نه توی لینوکس کمککممک
<kondbuntu> کمک نمی کنید؟
<kondbuntu> ؟
<kondbuntu> ؟
<kondbuntu> ؟
<kondbuntu> اشکان؟
<kondbuntu> الو؟
<kondbuntu> yeki nist javab bede???
<kondbuntu> haahaha?
<kondbuntu> pas in chat room be che dardi mikhore?
<kondbuntu> komak
<kondbuntu> k
<kondbuntu> k
<kondbuntu> l
<kondbuntu> l
<kondbuntu> ;l
<kondbuntu> ;';
<kondbuntu> ;
<kondbuntu> ;''l;k;
<kondbuntu> komak
<ad> سلام
<Guest25734> سش
<Guest25734> سلام
<Guest25734> کسی اینجا نیست؟
<Guest25734> این چطوری کار میکنه؟؟؟؟
<Guest25734> اصن کار نمیکنه؟؟؟
<Guest25734> الوووووووووو
<DaRvesh>  ☆ lagman_ ☆
<z0> خو کو بحث پس؟
<z0> چه ساکته اینجا
<z0> عه خود سلمان و اینا که نیستن که
<z0_> تست
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-07
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> man ce joori mitoonam noe calculator e ubuntu ro taghir bedam?
<ubuntu1> ke cos sin daashte baashe :|
<ubuntu1> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gcalctool/ az injaaa install kardam
<ubuntu1> :?
<ubuntu1> mode nadare cheraa ?‌:(
<User> salaam
<User> kasi hast ke dar morede inke che app hayi az xt library estefade mikonan etelaAt dashte bashe ?
<User> ???
<User> ?
<nixoeen> User, baraye chi mikhay beduni?
<User> baraye ye barnamei mikham estefade konam
<User> niaze ke application i dashte basham
<User> ke xt library estefade kone
<nixoeen> User, tooye IRC vaghti ba ye farde khaas sohbat mikoni, bayad ebtedaye har peygham esme un ro benevisi
<User> nixoeen, ok
<nixoeen> User, khob boro Header hasho bekhun va barash barname benevis
<nixoeen> User, moshkel chie?
<User> nixoeen, yani ba application a yi ke hast pe header asho bekhunam ?
<nixoeen> User, Application hayi ke hast?!
<nixoeen> User, Aslan be application hayi ke hast chikar dari?
<User> nixoeen, chetor mishe header e ye file o khund ?
<nixoeen> User, mikhay ba ye Library barname benevisi, miri header haye un Library ro mikhuni, bar asase un barnamato minevisi
<nixoeen> User, ba har editori ke mikhay baz kon unha ro va bekhun
<User> nixoeen, na mikham bebinam che application i dar hale hazer az in library estefade mikone
<nixoeen> User, Header ha tooye /usr/include gharar darand
<User> nixoeen, na inke khodam barnamasho benevisam
<nixoeen> User, khob baraye chi mikhay in ro beduni?
<User> mikham un app ro baresi konam
<User> nixoeen, mikham un app ro baresi konam. bebakhshid
<nixoeen> User, Firefox masalan
<nixoeen> User, mituni Firefox ro barresi koni
<User> nixoeen, e
<User> nixoeen, mamnoon
<flying> سلام وقت به خير
<flying> داشتم ابونتو رو آپگريدميكردم .كامل نشده بود كه كنسلش كردم
<flying> حالاديگه آپگريد نميشه هيچ ...برنامه هاي ديگه رم از سافت وار سنتر نميتونم نصب كنم
<flying> اون كدي كه كيكن ها رو ترمم ميكنه رو هم ران كردم بازم جواب نداد
<flying> ابونتو من11.04
<flying> به 11.10 آپگريد ميكرد
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, alan in ro mizani chi mige?
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, sudo apt-get upgrade
<flyingfreak> ÇáÇä ÈÇÇÈæäÊæ äíÓÊã ÈÇ æíäÏæÒã
<flyingfreak> e:reco.....
<flyingfreak> ÈÚÖí åÇÔæäæ äÕÈ ãíßäå æ ÈÚÖí åÇÔæäæ äÕÈ äãíßäå æ ÇÑæÑ not find page 404 Ñæ ãíÏå
<flyingfreak> ÇãÇ ÈÇÒã æÞÊí ãí ÎæÇ㠁 ßäã ãíå ßÇäßÔä ÇíäÊÑäÊÊ Ñæ ß ßä
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, chizayi ke neveshti ghabele khoondan nist
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, ehtemalan UTF-8 neminevisi
<flyingfreak> alan mishe khoond
<flyingfreak> nixoeen>>>>>>mitoonid bekhoonid
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, are
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, avvale peygham hatoon hamunjuri ke man goftam benevisid hame chizo
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, manzooram ine: nixoeen, peygham...
<flyingfreak> nixoeen,in cod ro run kardam (sudo apt-.....)& bazy ha ro nasb mikoneh valy bazy ha shoon ro na pm mide:not find page 404
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, khob bayad avval in ro bezani: sudo apt-get update
<flyingfreak> & nahayatan keh tamam shod bazam vaghty mikham upgrade konam error mide:chek internet connection
<flyingfreak> nixoeen, nixoeen aziz hamoon cod ro zadam va tarmim kard
<flyingfreak> nixoeen,ama bazam hamoon error ha ro mideh
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, injoori goftan fayedeyi nadare
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, sudo apt-get update
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, in ro bezan
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, hameye khoroojisho bezar tooye pastebin.com
<nixoeen> flyingfreak, linkesho inja befrest
<Mehdi> Salam,doostan darbare sabtenaam dar anjoman yek moshkel daram
<Mehdi> baraye taide inke robot nistam miporse UBUNTU be farsi chi mishe? harchi mizanam dorost nemishe
<Mehdi> کسی اینجا میتونه کمکم کنه توی انجمن عضوبشم؟ ازم میپرسه اوبونتو به فارسی صحیح چی میشه هرچی میزنم درست نمیشه
<flyingfreak> nixoeen,akheh man alan ba ubuntu nayoomadam_vaghty ba ubuntu oomadam hatman in karoo mikoonam____nixoeen,me30000000 az tavajohet
<nixoeen> Mehdi, daghighan hamun Ubuntu ro copy-paste kon :)
<Mehdi> nixoeen manzooretoon be englisg?
<nixoeen> Mehdi, kheyli, Farsi
<nixoeen> Mehdi, daghighan tooye khode soal kalameye Ubuntu hastesh
<nixoeen> Mehdi, hamun kalamaro copy-paste kon
<Mehdi> Ok dorost shod,kheyli mamnoonam ,hamash fekr mikardam bayad ye talafoz dege benevisam!
<Mehdi> Sapas nixoeen
<nixoeen> Mehdi, Khahesh :)
<Mehdi> manzooret az kheyli in bood kheyli gijam? :)   baz ham sepas
<nixoeen> Mehdi, goftam "Khahesh", jayi "Kheyli" nagoftam
<Mehdi> nixoeen chera ghabl az  kalameye Farsi :)
<Mehdi> khodam ham eteraf mikonam vaghean gij shode boudam
<nixoeen> Mehdi, aha, un gharar bud yek jomle bashe, nemidunam chera nesfe mund!
<nixoeen> Mehdi, kheyli kare jalebi nist az PM baraye soal haye omoomi estefade koni
<nixoeen> Mehdi, PM faghat baraye soal haye khosoosi hastesh ;)
<Mehdi> nixoeen midounam va mazerat mikham. majbour shodam. sepas va khodahafez
<nixoeen> Mehdi, Bedrood
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-30
<marandi> bache ha java kar darim inja mahze ehtiat ?!
<Azitrex> marandi, :)
<marandi> Azitrex: سلام
<marandi> آقا من دارم کد اندروید میزنم کلا تازه وارد هم هستم
<Azitrex> khub
<marandi> جریان اینه که ما تو پی اچ پی یه چیزی داشتیم که کد رو نگه میداشت exit() یا die()
<marandi> حالا میخوام بدونم اینجا هم همچین چیزی داریم ؟
<marandi> چون با این وضعیت کد نویسیش خیلی قر و قاطیه
<marandi> هی باید هرچیزی که میخوام رو تو else‌ بنویسم
<Azitrex> yani chi code ro negah midasht ?
<marandi> مثلا برای validate کردن edittext‌ باید if else بزارم بعد باقیه کد رو تو else بنویسم بعد باز چک کنم رکورد تو دیتابیس هست یا نه اگر بود که هیچی باز بقیه کد بره تو else
<marandi> Azitrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7725303/
<Azitrex> lotfan jamleye ghableto kolan finglish benevis english farsi bedi ghati mikoneh
<marandi> aha
<marandi> ok
<marandi> Azitrex: hichi neveshte boodam ke ba in vaziat hei baiad if esle ee koni code ro .. masalan vaghti mikhai edittext ro validate koni baiad begi age lenght esh folan ke error bede agar na baz baghi codet bere too else
<marandi> bad baz record ro too database check koni begi age folan ke error bede age na
<marandi> baz baghie code bere too else
<marandi> age oon linki ke dadam ro check koni motevajeh mishi
<Azitrex> manzoret az java JS hast ?
<Azitrex> marandi, ^
<marandi> Azitrex: na khode java , android SDK manzoorame !
<Azitrex> bezar alan mibinamesh
<Azitrex> alabteh man android kar nistam ama bezar bebinam
<Azitrex> in code be nazar dorost miad (bazam migam man android kar nistam ama say kardam befahmam) hala shoma chera to if sharteh if (code.length() == 4) ro nemizari va ageh nabud kolan error haro bedi be user
<Azitrex> ba tavajoh be peygham haee ke dari in if else ha bayad bashe
<Azitrex> DB chie ?
<Azitrex> marandi, ^
<esak> سلام
<esak> ‏‫چه ها چرا با اینکه سرعت دانلود من در حد معمول هست( 200 تا 250) اما بارگذاری صفحات وب کنده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-01
<Fire360Boy> salam
<Fire360Boy> kasi barnamenevise linux nist
<Fire360Boy> کسی برنامه نویس لینوکس نیست
<Fire360Boy> الو........................
<Fire360Boy> نبود؟
<Fire360Boy> بود؟
<Fire360Boy> 09399858846 هرکی بود خبر بده
<hs366> mishe lotfan begin chejoori mitoonam 1 ppa ro remove konam ?
<hs366> ppa-purge chejoorie plz???
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-02
<amirhossein> سلام خسته نباشید
<amirhossein> من موقعی که میخوام با کاربر ورت وارد بشم وقتی  ‍رمز جدید رو میخوام بزنم سریع میره خط بعد
<masoud_ubuntu014> slam
<masoud_ubuntu014> dostan kasi hast?
<masoud_ubuntu014> dostan
<Guest17475> salam
<n0p> salam
<n0x90> salam
<n0x90> toy linux rahi hast ke basheh rah ertebati barnameh ro ba internet graft
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-03
<alireza> salam. man ye soal dashtam.
<Toxmi> alireza: salam, just ask, agar kesi balad bashe javab mide...
<alireza> (elementry os freya) key miyad birun?
<Toxmi> alireza: toye sitesh chizi nist?
<Toxmi> ya toye kanale developerhash
<alireza> serch akrdam. vali tarikhi nazade bud. fekr konam tarikhe daghighi moshakhas nakarde bashan. man faghat mikham bedunam hodudan key eraeh mishe.
<Toxmi> channeli toye freenode nadaran?
<alireza> nemidunam.
<Toxmi> inja mese inke elementryos-fr hast
<Toxmi> join #elementryos-fr
<Toxmi> join #elementryos-dev
<alireza> soalam ro onja beporsam?
<Toxmi> join #elementryos-apps
<Toxmi> join #elementryos-offtopic
<Toxmi> englisi baladi?
<Toxmi> dar hade inke karet ro rah bendaze?
<alireza> ye kam.
<Toxmi> are offtipic wase bahsaye hashiye-ee hast. #elementryos ham channel asli hast. dev ham male developer hast
<alireza> toye in bakhshhay ke moarefi kardi kesi nist javab bede.
<Toxmi> join #elementary
<Toxmi> bebaxshid esm ro eshtep type karde budam
<Toxmi> a ro ja andaxte budam
<alireza> mersi in akhari sholugh bud.
<Toxmi> are, in channel asli hast, toye qablia elementary ro qalat neveshte budam bayad dorost benvisi
<alireza> خن. پثقسه.
<alireza> ok. mersi
<Toxmi> xahesh
<alireza> #elementary-offtopic
<esak> salam azdostan ki tarahi site kar karde
<esak> soal daram
<alireza> bepors
<alireza> age kesi balad bashe javab mide.
<esak> to mysql age bekham ye table dashte basham ke tosh 50 ta jens bashe ham rah ba tasvir badesh ghabeleyat select dashte bashe bayad chikar konam
<alireza> boro be in link http://www.onlinebuff.com/article_step-by-step-to-upload-an-image-and-store-in-database-using-php_40.html
<esak> alireza tanx
<alireza> javab gerefti?
<alireza> hal shod?
<esak> alireza beben man ye page interneti daram ke tosh moarefi mahsole, badesh mikham butoon ya link yaharchiz dge e toshbezaram ke moshtari vaghtiuno entekhab mikone
<esak> faghat ajnas entekhabi moshtari roneshon bde
<esak> to en mavared rah hal chiae? vared kardane tamame ajnas ba sheklesh to DB  va baad select uno?!
<Omid> salam
<Omid> سلام
<Omid> من امید هستم
<Omid> ها ها ها فکر میکردم کسی هست که جواب بده
<Omid> helloo
<Omid> any one here
<Omid> no one
<esak> salam omid
<Omid> salam esak
<alireza> zamani ke entekab kard esme mahsulat ro be ye jadval (masalan: sabad-mahsul) gharar bede ba user moshtari , va zamani ke mikhay select bezani jadval mahsulat ro ba jadvale sabad-mahsul join bezan.(age forushgahe majazi mikhay rah haye behtari ham hast.))
<Omid> میشه لطفاً فارسی بنویسید
<alireza> salam omid. soal dari?
<Omid> بله
<Omid> میخوام
<Omid> لینوکس نصب کنم
<Omid> قبلاً هم نصب کردم
<alireza> ok. soalat ro bepors.
<Omid> من میخوام لینوکس رو بدون GUI استفاده کنم
<Omid> man mikham linux ro bedon GUI estfade konam
<Omid> hala che konam
<alireza> mikhay ba terminal linux kar koni?
<Omid> دقیقاً
<Omid> ولی من سی دی اوبونتو دارم
<Omid> و نمیدونم چه جوری دسکتاب رو حذف کنم
<alireza> esme lenuxi ke nasb kardi chie? (masalan: ubuntu , fedora , opensuse , ...)
<Omid> از طرف دیگه با ترمینال هم به اندازه نوک سوزن هم اشنایی ندارم
<Omid> من فعلاً نصب ندارم ولی میخوان ابونتو نصب کنم
<Omid> چون سی دی شو دارم
<esak> omid khob moghe nasb ubuntu azat miporse ke ba gui mikhai nasb koni ya bedone gui
<alireza> 14.04 ro dari?
<esak> vali behtare aval ba gui nasb koni ashena ke shode bad bedone gui kar koni
<Omid> نه
<esak> na
<alireza> on alan az baghiye jadidtare.
<alireza> va poshtibanish behtare.
<Omid> ok
<alireza> baraye yadgiti terminal az in link mituni estefadeh koni http://30li.org/
<alireza> agar be moshkeli bar khordi bazam bepors.
<Omid> خیلی ممنون
<Omid> خوب
<Omid> پس دباره باید همیجا بیام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-04
<punkgeek> any body can help me how to change cli login text page?
<punkgeek> on ubuntu server
<punkgeek> :)) man chera engelisi neveshtam inja :D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-05
<mp7> slm
<mp7> pointere mouse man modam refresh mishe
<mp7> ubunto 13.10 estefade mikonam
<Guest79431> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-06
<mahdi> سلام به همه
<mahdi> کسی می تونه به من کمک کنه؟
<Azitrex> mahdi, manzoram injast
<Azitrex> inja bayad soal koni
<mahdi> ببخشید من یه کم کیج بازی در میارم
<mahdi> خب سوال اولم در مورد سیستم مورد نیاز برای اوبونتو هستش
<Azitrex> englisit chetureh ?
<mahdi> khob nist
<Azitrex> kodom ubuntu ro mikhay nasb koni ?
<mahdi> man sistemam gadimi hast yani --- ram 512 --- vga 128--- cpu 1.8 celeron --
<Azitrex> mahdi, dust aziz chera pm mano nemikhunid ?
<Azitrex> kodom ubuntu ro mikhay nasb koni >?
<Azitrex> mahdi, va vaseh chi mikhay ubuntu nasb koni ???
<mahdi> gablan noskhe 6.6 ro oon avayel nasb kardam vali chon ba mohit ashna nabodam pakesh kardam
<Azitrex> mahdi, ageh mikhay bebini ubunut be systemet mikhureh ya na ino search kon what is minimum requirement hardware ubuntu <version>
<Azitrex> felan
<mahdi> mersi az in ke vagtet ro dar ekhtiyaram gozashti
<mahdi> mishe ye soal beporsam?
<mahdi> mishe ye soal beporsam?
<hs366> is anyone ever active in this f***** channel ?
<Azitrex> hish , all body is in sleep :P
<Azitrex> *are
<ad> salam
<esak> salam kasi ba wordpress kar karde
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-29
<amin233_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-02
<ALI_> salam
<ALI_> kasi hast?
<ALI_> inja ke kesi javab nemide
<newbie> salam!
<Guest46321> salam!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-03
<ebrahim> سلام
<MasterPiece> ebrahim, salam
<ebrahim> کسی لینکی در مورد شیر کردن در vmware 11 نداره؟؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-04
<Dev-gitter> salam
<Dev-gitter> ye soal keyboard layout man to 15.04 kar nemikone
<Dev-gitter> hatta tanzimate keyboard ham baz nemishe
<Dev-gitter> chetor mitonam rafesh konam
<Dev-gitter> salam
<Dev-gitter> ye soal keyboard layout man to 15.04 kar nemikone
<Dev-gitter> salam ye moshkel
<Dev-gitter> keyboard layout man kar nemikone
<Dev-gitter> ubuntu 15.04
<Dev-gitter> ashkan, salam
<Dev-gitter> ashkan, ye moshkel to keyboard layout daram mitonik komakam konid
<Dev-gitter> vaghe an kasi nist to channel
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: salam
<n4v4r3d> in commando bezan
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, befarmaeed
<n4v4r3d> setxkbmap -layout us,ir -option grp:alt_shift_toggle
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, reboot konam
<n4v4r3d> na
<n4v4r3d> nemikhad
<n4v4r3d> to terminal bezan
<n4v4r3d> bad alt+shift bezan
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, switch nemishe
<n4v4r3d> chera mishe
<n4v4r3d> bebin setxkbmap nasb hast
<Dev-gitter>  n4v4r3d, bale nasbe switch ham kard vali keyboard layout am chera iconesh taghir nemikone
<Dev-gitter> سیسیسی
<n4v4r3d> yani chi taghir nemikone?
<n4v4r3d> config hasho dorost anjam dadi?
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, yani iconesh az fa be en va bar ax switch nemishe
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, vali language switch mishe
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: roye alt + shift set kardi ke change beshe?
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: gnome estefadeh mikoni?
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, aslan man ba mouse ham select mikonam nemishe che bereshe ba combine keys
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, bale
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, bale gnome nasb kardam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, az vaghti in gnome 3.xx ro nasbidam taghriban ye chizaee taghir karde
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, desktop lock shode bod ke dorestesh kardam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, in language kar nemikard
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, shekle in button ha taghir karde va sade shode
<Dev-gitter> to 15.04 ke kheli jalebe in wifi bade reboot bazi vaghta ham disconnect mishe va access point ro nemishnase to listesh
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, hala ina mihem nist keyboard e moheme
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: bad random in etefagh miofte baraye wifi?
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, bale
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: baraye hallesh che kar mikoni systemo reboot mikoni?
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, hichi farz kon aslan off hastesh system o bad on mikonam ham hamintorie
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: ye bar config keyboard ro rest kon
<Dev-gitter> albate vaghti enable disable mikonam dobare to liste searchesh miad
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: az aval config ro anjam bede
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, config baraye wifi
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, vase keyboard e che kar konam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, on iconesh ro mikhe ke taghir nemikone
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: roye che mohiti gnome3 install kardi?
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: yani mohite kari ghanlit chi budeh?
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, hamon ubuntu desktop aval khodesh bod chize ezafe ee nasb nakardam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, be nazaret genome o remove nakonam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: be nazare man az aval nasb kon ubuntu ri
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, fekr nemiknam ba in hame moshkelat ta inja jaleb bashe bahash kalanjar beram
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, chera az aval
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: chera mint nasb nemikoni
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, chera mint
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: kolan chand vaght hast dari linux kar mikoni/
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, 3m
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: ?
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: mint moshkelatesh kheili kamtar hast
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: inam begam ubuntu ham stable shude
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: chon man khodam awesome kar mikonam bishtar kar hamo khodam scritp minevisam barash
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, fekr nemikonam switch ro mint rahe hale khobibashe
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, age moshkeli dare bayad halesh kard na sorat mas alaro del kard
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: doroste ama baraye in ke felan karet rah biofte man pishnahad midam hanom commandi ke behet dadamo estefadeh koni
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, albate kar mikone dastetam dard nakone
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: man baraye pak kardan nagoftamke switch koni
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: goftam shayad hosele kalanja raftan nadashte bashi
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: barayeh hamin mint ro pishnahad dadam behet
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, vali bayad ye rahi bashe alaki ke fail nashode hatmman chizi in vasat kharabesh karde
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, gnome ro remove konam be nazaret moshkelatam kamtar nemishe
<n4v4r3d> khob ye bar package o remove kon az aval nasb kon
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: gnome na
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, ya package hasho az aval nasb konam behtar nist
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: remove kardan kole gnome ham ke mishe hamon pak kardan sorat masale
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, :))
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, to channel ubuntu mige az aval chekar kardi
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: aval rest config kon
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, in ye bug hastesh shayad baraye hame etefagh biofte
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: yani chi az aval chi kar kardi.
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: khob report kon bugesho
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: albare man emshab roye vm nasb mikonam check mikonam bebinam in moshkel lhast ya na
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, manzoresh ine ke chetor intor shod vaghti dorost bod chetor kharab shod :))
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, reportesh kardam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: khob  kari kardi hala man emshab khodam download mikonam bebinam in moshekl hast ya na
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, akhe jalebesh injast ke age bedonam chiz kharabesh karde ke dorostesh mikonam nemiporsam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, vali dar kol vase on setxkbmap mamnon
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, lotf kardi
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: khob daghighan az key in moshkel pish umad ghablesham in moshkel bude ya na
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: khahesh mikonam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, na vaghti man gnome nasb kardam moshkeli nabod
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, vaghti kami gozasht o be tadrij ruby python apache php mysql gem
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, ro nasb kardam bade yeki 2 roz ino motevajeh shodam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d,  ke diroz bashe
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, vali desktop ubuntu hamon avalesh lock shode bod icon nemishod to mohite desktop gozasht
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, albate vase keyboard e be in path ham raftam /etc/default/keyboard yeseri check bod anjam dadam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: khob natije gerefti
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, na
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: pas sabr kon man beram khone shab check konam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: ama pishnahad midam awesome check kon
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, باشه ممنون
<Ali_> salam be hamegi
<Ali_> doostan kesi inja javab mide be soalat?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-05
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, salam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: salam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, vaght kardi testesh koni
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: rastesh na dishab dargire ye kare dige shudam net ham ozash yekam daghon bud natonestam download konam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: natonestii moshkelo peyda koni khodet ?
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, man peygire bugam shodam be unity-settings-daemon residam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, logesh mige dare crash mikone
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: khob
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, albate man reportesham baz ferestadam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: logsho baram befrest bebinam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: khob kari kardi report kardi
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, to channel ubuntu migan to dconf bia to path org/gnome/settings-deamon/plugin/xrandr ro active false konam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, in karam kardam vali nashod
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: access mitoni behem bedi biam roye systemet?
<morijorda> سلام
<morijorda> کسی هست؟
<Guest46811> az esfahan kasi hast ?
<Guest46811> بیسبس
<sobhana001> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-04
<terne> xalam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-05
<IsraelPrevails> سلام
<abolfazl123> سلام.کسی هس؟
<walther_> salam
<walther_> سلام
<walther_> من تازه کار هستم
<walther_> مشکلی برام پیش اومده
<walther_> اوبونتو رو در کنار ویندوز داشتم
<walther_> الان نه اوبونتو بالا میاد
<walther_> نه ویندوز
<walther_> ی صفحه مشکی میاد
<walther_> grub>
<walther_> اگه بتونید من رو راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم
<moslem> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-07
<elisa87> salam hey I am using mobaxterm sftp to send files from windows to a linux server I get this error what should I do? http://imgur.com/FHz3ChM what other possible methods do you suggest? goftam ino inja bezaram maybe you could help as well merc
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-08
<Guest52017> سلام. برای نصب اوبونتو،فرمت پارتیشن چی باید باشه؟
<Guest52017> ntfs support mikone?
<mihaghani> salam
<mihaghani> dustan man nemitunam pakhsh zendeha ra bebinam chekar bekonam?
<aref> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-09
<test12> hi
<aydin> salam
<aydin_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-10
<iraj> salam
<iraj> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-04
<ehsan__> hi
<ehsan__> سلام دوستان
<ehsan__> یه سوال داشتم ، کانال تلگرامی هم دارید
<ehsan__> میشه عضو بشم ؟لطفااا
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-05
<omid> hi
<habeangur> hello
<habeangur> err omid is not around
<Unline> :S
<habeangur> bpsecret: hasti?
<habeangur> bpsecret: benazar OTP(one time pad) chiz jalebi miyad, na?
<Unline> https://youtu.be/FlIG3TvQCBQ
<lpic> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-07
<Ali_> JOIN
<abolfazl> is
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-08
<Hamed> Hello
<Hamed>  Netbeans در ابنتو 18 کار نمی کند اجرا می شه ولی پروژه نمی توانی باز یا ایجاد کنی چرا
#ubuntu-ir 2019-07-03
<GeekMan42> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-30
<panahifar> slm
<Cieg0> Hello.
<Cieg0> Kasi irc faal irani pishnahadi dare?
<panahifar> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2020-07-03
<momken> hello
